# Navarre Beach at Bridge



## Moots (Dec 17, 2020)

So looks like I will be staying on the island at the bridge for a month starting in February and I have my Flycraft raft with trolling motor with me. I have an 8wt Salt rig and was checking Google to see if I could spot grass, depth etc. I love to wade fish as well. How is the fishing in the Sound that time of year and can I wade? Also where should I fish and I will be very mindful of the wind with the Raft. 

Thanks for any advice! 

Dave


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

There are always fish to be caught.
A couple of things though, unless you have some insulated waders I think you would find wade-fishing a little uncomfortable that time of year. Secondly, by February there will not really be any grass to wade-fish over. Your best bet would be to use your raft to fish around the mouths to some of the channels. There should still be some redfish and trout in the deeper channels. The wind will always be a factor, but that time of year it is more of a multi-day system variety versus the sudden afternoon squalls that you have to worry about in the summer.

Good luck.


----------



## Moots (Dec 17, 2020)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> There are always fish to be caught.
> A couple of things though, unless you have some insulated waders I think you would find wade-fishing a little uncomfortable that time of year. Secondly, by February there will not really be any grass to wade-fish over. Your best bet would be to use your raft to fish around the mouths to some of the channels. There should still be some redfish and trout in the deeper channels. The wind will always be a factor, but that time of year it is more of a multi-day system variety versus the sudden afternoon squalls that you have to worry about in the summer.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the info and I do have some good waders and thick layers but doesn't sound like it will be possible tbd. Any thoughts on where to use the raft? Maybe hug the shorelines for Red's and trouts and just explore? Provided it's not windy the Raft is good for a few miles east


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I haven't really fished up that way by boat much so I'm going just by "similar-ology" to the areas that I'm familiar with. Assuming you are mobile as far as being able to tow and launch your raft in different areas, I would try up in East River. It is more sheltered and there are a lot more marshy inlets and channels. There are a couple of ramps just north of Navarre. One right beneath the bridge on Highway 87 and one at Holley on Live Oak Street.


----------



## Moots (Dec 17, 2020)

Moots said:


> Thanks for the info and I do have some good waders and thick layers but doesn't sound like it will be possible tbd. Any thoughts on where to use the raft? Maybe hug the shorelines for Red's and trouts and just explore? Provided it's not windy the Raft is good for a few miles east





Play'N Hooky Too said:


> I haven't really fished up that way by boat much so I'm going just by "similar-ology" to the areas that I'm familiar with. Assuming you are mobile as far as being able to tow and launch your raft in different areas, I would try up in East River. It is more sheltered and there are a lot more marshy inlets and channels. There are a couple of ramps just north of Navarre. One right beneath the bridge on Highway 87 and one at Holley on Live Oak Street.


That's good advice thanks! Yeah the raft actually fits in the back of my 4runner so I can go anywhere, East River looks good. The place I have rented on the Island has a dock so was hoping to mostly leave the raft in the water and cruise up Santa Rosa Sound hugging the shoreline a bit. Will probably also spincast if I am getting skunked using the fly rod. I have some Clousers and such for fly's.


----------

